# “Routing with no traffic data”, LTE streaming music stopped working, even after 'power off' and two-button resets.



## ncsmith4 (May 5, 2018)

Does anyone else consistently get this while your car shows you have service?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ncsmith4 said:


> Does anyone else consistently get this while your car shows you have service?


I actually had this show up for the first time on my drive home tonight (at least first time I've noticed it!). wonder if there is a network wide issue tonight


----------



## Al Casasola (Apr 21, 2018)

This also just happened right now for me.


----------



## ncsmith4 (May 5, 2018)

I also can’t access Slacker. LTE actually now keeps going in and out.


----------



## charlesm20 (Sep 1, 2018)

Same here... rebooted multiple times to no avail.


----------



## BDM (Oct 3, 2018)

Same. Impacting both maps and streaming music. Worked fine a couple hours ago. LTE shows 5 bars...


----------



## Lardog (Oct 26, 2018)

First time this has happened to me for an extended period of time. While on my evening commute home, I tried to switch from streaming a podcast from my iPHone to Slacker and I never got a stream, just the endless spinning circle. I tried a few different channels and still got nothing, the artwork in my favorites screen wasn't loading either. I tried TuneIN instead but had the same issue. I thought that maybe I was just in a LTE deadzone (though have never had an issue at this particular spot, I was stopped at an offramp when it first happened), but the issue lasted for the rest of my drive home, about 3 miles. The LTE signal seemed to be strong the whole way (full bars). FM radio worked fine as did Bluetooth audio. Didn't want to do the two thumb reboot as I was still driving. Is anyone aware of any kind of service outtage today? Anyone else ever experience for an extended period of time? By the way, I'm on 50.6.4


----------



## jcannon86 (Oct 22, 2018)

having this same issue currently... been going on for a few hours. glad im not the only one. i was dreading making a service appointment


----------



## elm3c (Dec 30, 2018)

I had the exact same issue on my 75 mile commute home. Glad I saw this thread. Looks like it's only affecting western states so far, from the responses?


----------



## ncsmith4 (May 5, 2018)

My friend in Texas has the same thing on his Model S.


----------



## CyberKitsune (Feb 7, 2019)

Having this issue too since about 5pm Pacific time, February 6th. Model 3 mid range. 

Reboots didn’t help, oddly enough using the Tesla app to interact with my car seems to work however.


----------



## ncsmith4 (May 5, 2018)

I also noticed tonight that my Model 3 also forgot my home WiFi networks. Not sure how/if related...?


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

It wouldn't let me submit a bug report either. Strangely the LTE was periodically dying, so I tested using my phone as a hotspot and everything worked again. I also used the 'power off' to reset fully, didn't help, and then tried the two-button warm-reset which also didn't help. Maps worked perfectly, which I assume uses LTE, it was just LTE streaming audio that is messed up. Oddly after the 'power off' reboot it played for a solid 3 seconds before dying again. Also "bug report" wouldn't work, until after I connected via hot-spot. Which I then used to report this.

I also noticed that when a USB drive is plugged in for audio playback that the light blinks often even when not in use. The Samsung 128GB drive I was using was almost too hot to touch, and the Sandisk USB stick I tried was okay heat wise but its the one with the LED that blinked as if a file transfer were in progress even though I was playing radio. Note: USB wasn't plugged in during the above issue, but recently I "crashed" the usb/streaming audio when ejecting a USB stick. Only radio worked after that. I wonder if this is similar somehow.

Questions:
- I'll dash cam eject is to hold the dash cam button until it turns grey vs. red. But how does one safely remove a music USB stick?
- Any one else have streaming audio problems like this? I'm thinking back to the black screen issue and possibly corrupt SD card programming. I'll contact CS tomorrow.
- any ideas anyone wants me to try before calling cs?

Thanks


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

ncsmith4 said:


> Does anyone else consistently get this while your car shows you have service?


I actually reported this behavior as a bug report today. It's been happening all day.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/"routing-with-no-traffic-data"-no-streaming-radio.11182/


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Wow seems like this is affecting a few of us. Perhaps, Tesla is upgrading systems or planning a major map update or something. Just seems mysterious.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks looks like the same exact issue. Must be server side....


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Achooo said:


> Wow seems like this is affecting a few of us. Perhaps, Tesla is upgrading systems or planning a major map update or something. Just seems mysterious.


Not Tesla. AT&T:
https://downdetector.com/status/att/map/


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

here's what my drive data looked like from yesterday (via Teslafi).
without data, the car can disregard paved roads and take a more direct route 









and appears this went off line around 545pm. Left my office at 5:39p, and it was tracking until I was on the freeway on-ramp.


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor (Dec 11, 2018)

Just work up my Mod3 with the app. Car is in an airport parking garage in Houston, so I’m sure it’s on cellular.


----------



## PasoWino (Jul 18, 2018)

Mine had the same issue all day yesterday. I drove on I-5 in California for 6 hours yesterday and the streaming audio and map data was non-existent. It appears as though everything is back up today however.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

Same issue here yesterday and I'm glad to see this thread... I already scheduled a service appointment for it as even powering off the car, which I've only done a few times since I got it last year, didn't fix it.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

I have seen it repeatedly since firmware v50.6 installed and NEVER before.

Att4empting ot wake up my car to pre-heat [since v50.6] using LTE is a total waste of time. It NEVER connects to the car.


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

I had no streaming twice this last week. Also, could not connect to the car from the app.
Once I got home and the car got on WiFi, streaming worked. The app tho couldn’t connect. Worked the next morning.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

I have Directv which is now owned by AT&T. Tried to login this morning and it said that my account does not exist. Login and password were no go's as well. Maybe the problem is with AT&T?


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

Since the "upgrade" to firmware v50.6, I have had to double-cold-reboot my M3 at least twice a week to get the radio streaming to work. Still l cannot connect via remote ap if the car isn't manually woken up first.

NEVER had any of the above issues before 50.6. Although the previous 50.2 (4?) was only a week or so between.

Reminds me of the Windows 95/NT4 era when all computers needed to be rebooted weekly. If I'd known I was getting a late 90's Windows computer as a car. I would have passed. Soooo not ready for prime time.


----------



## Jruedi (Oct 31, 2018)

I had this problem when my USB drive got corrupted by a splitter while playing music from it. Streaming and everything LTE went out along with the USB drive despite still showing strong LTE signal (same things wouldn't work on wifi either). Power cycled and reboots to no avail. Had to call support, they reset something deeper than I could get to and it worked. Re-formatted the drive and plugged it in directly and just use the splitter for charging on the other port. No problem since.


----------

